# ice fishing today



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Took a buddy out ,
It was his first time to ice fish , it was a small 5 + acre pond . I had never fished it before so it took me a little bit to find fish ( no I don't own a flasher ). We caught crappy, bluegills,and bass nothing real big but had a good time and saved a few for a couple meals.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, I'm jealous! I haven't been ice fishing in years...


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome, I especially like these areas if they are overlooked by everyone else.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats,nothing like fishing through the ice.


----------

